# Fright Night vampire bat



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

HI all - 2nd post this week!.. i waited for the good weather to use my airbrush on this kit, allready had the base completed around a month ago.. so as soon as the weather broke i got the airbrush out for the big bat!.. hope you like it


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

NICE! Who produced the kit?


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi Chris.. it was GeoMetric


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

*Fright Night Bat*

"Back when" I was working at GeoMetric and George Stephenson was producing this kit, there was to be a back wall with LOTS of clocks and stuff. As I recall, the detail was stunning! Too stunning in fact at the time, when casting wasn't what it is today. (I think) the reason Geo never produced the "back wall" for the kit was that the amount of (fine) detail made it impossible to cast and have each pour turn out. Memory may not serve me right, but I think this is the reason for the "back wall" not happenning.

Phil K


----------



## OKCmike (Aug 22, 2010)

I always liked the looks of that critter, You did a really decent paint up on him.


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

Ian-I'm never surprised by your excellence...but I am always impressed...fantastic job!!

Ben


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Ian,

I think we can all agree - your model _bites_...! :thumbsup:


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Great job, Ian. Paint apps look great! Colors are choice! Nice detail. Nice bloody mouth.
I love it. Very scary!!!!!!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

GHAAAAAHHH! CROSS, QUICK!!! 
Very nicely done, Ian!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Excellent!! You did a great job! Looks like it flew right out of the movie!

That had to be one of the nastiest looking bat/vampire creatures ever invented for the movies. I remember how it turned my stomach to look at it in the original movie. Beat the heck out of the usual bats in the older movies.

BTW: The eyes are perfect! How did you do them?


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

the eyes were very simple to do.. i first painted the whole eyeball in red, then flashed over yellow, then added the pupil and the white hilight dot!....


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

IanWilkinson said:


> the eyes were very simple to do.. i first painted the whole eyeball in red, then flashed over yellow, then added the pupil and the white hilight dot!....


Cool! That doesn't sound so hard. Did you add some gloss to them after the paint?


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

That is one nasty vampire bat. Excellent job as always with the coloring and detailing. And you used the airbrush! Is this bat from the movie the vampire after shape shifting?


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Ian - very nice work! Just outstanding. And the eyes and mouth are great!


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

As always Ian Excelent :thumbsup:


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Very Creepy!! Also, very cool, Ian!!

Excellent work.:thumbsup:

- Denis


----------

